# Getting A Job In NZ



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

i have a employer in NZ who is ready to give me a job . can i get a PR on that basis ?


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

Tarunz said:


> i have a employer in NZ who is ready to give me a job . can i get a PR on that basis ?


Immigration New Zealand | Official Government website


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Tarunz said:


> i have a employer in NZ who is ready to give me a job . can i get a PR on that basis ?


On the basis of a job offer alone, no, you cannot get Residence.


----------



## Tarunz (Jul 8, 2013)

what is the exat procedure . kindly help


----------



## surejpjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

So many times the same question has been answered in this forum. A little search will help you knowing the procedures. Any way Immigration website is the best source. here is the link
Skilled Migrant Category
If you have a job offer, the process may be faster.
Good luck


----------

